# Jacobs Chuck Adapter Question



## aztoyman (Apr 20, 2014)

Still scrounging up tooling for my lathe with MT#2 Tailstock. Looking for an old Jacobs 14N but, until I find one I want to know if I can adapt one of my old Craftsman King Sealy 1/2" drill chucks to get by.

I restored the drill press and ended up with an extra chuck that is new in box. It is a 633C collared chuck to keep it on the spindle.

I'm told it has a J33 Jacobs taper so I can just use a J33 to MT#2 adapter shank. Is this correct? The adapters are cheap.


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 20, 2014)

All I see is Logo and 633C. JT 33 Taper makes sense to me, just doesn't say it on chuck and I'm a total newb. If it will work I wasn't sure if the collar would have to be removed.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 20, 2014)

You got it right, 33 Jacobs to #2 Morse. I just got a 33 to #4 for my tapping head to drill press mounting. Building the intermedate piece now, it clamps to the press and trppin head with the dog driver in the center of the adapter. Pictures when I'm done. Big drill chucks are out there,just keep looking........


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info Cactus Farmer. Sounds like you could be a zonie......cactus farmer sounds more Arizona.

I found a cheap import adapter with good reviews I may buy just to get me by for now. If it works out ok, I can just look for a Jacobs 18N.


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't like to leave dead end threads so I just wanted to say the adapter worked. Easy enough to get the MT side out of the tail stock but, not sure if I'll ever get the adapter out of the chuck. Shouldn't need to anyway. It's an extra.





Thanks Cactus!


----------

